# škraň



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, v románu jsem narazil na slovo škraň ("Kousla jsem se do škraně" - I bit the inside of my cheek), které neznám. Zjistil jsem, že jde o moravismus. Toto slovo jsem taky našel třeba na jídelním lístku jednoho hostince v Miloticích (u Kyjova) - "Něco za škraň". Našel jsem i následující vysvětlení: 





> Na Moravě se u pojmenování tváře, obličeje slovo _škraň_ vyskytuje převážně jen v nářečích střm., ze Slezska pocházejí doklady na podoby _škraň_ i _škřaň_‚ dolní čelist‘. V tomto významu se užívá na Hané též obměny _žgraň_ (cja.ujc.cas.cz)


Zajímalo mě tedy, jestli Čech z Čech, tedy nemoravák, slovu škraň porozumí?

Děkuji předem za odpověd'.


----------



## Onyx18

Zdravím vás, EM. Ani nevíte, jak rád bych vám pomohl, "bohužel" jsem Moravák, takže netuším, jestli Čech slovu škraň rozumí. Možná by se na vás díval stejně nechápavě, jako kdybyste mu řekl, aby "rožnul" . Nicméně jsem trochu zapátral a našel tento vtip. Neberte to jako bernou minci, ale možná to je důkaz, že by Čech opravdu nevěděl, co tím míníte.

Co udělá pražačka, když jí upozorníte, že má něco na škrani? ... Začne ječet a hrabat si do vlasů.. - zdroj: Vtipy o pražácích


----------



## Mori.cze

Dobrý den,

Čech z Čech spíš nerozumí. 

Sama žgraň znám, ačkoli aktivně bych to nepoužila, škraň jsem dešifrovala na základě podobnosti, ale jednak si fandím, že mám spíš širší slovní zásobu, včetně regionalismů, a jednak jsem se s tím poprvé setkala až ve velmi dospělém věku. 

(Na druhou stranu rozžhni (pište jakkoli) chápe i vobecnej Čech, zprofanovanější moravismus aby pohledal


----------



## bibax

Všichni známe slovo skráň, což je etymologicky totéž. Je to slovo všeslovanské (např. rusky СКОРОНЬ), význam se měnil a putoval od čelisti obecně přes lícní kost až ke spánku.

Ač Pražák (spis. Pražan) od narození, měl bych to znát, neboť můj děda pocházel ze Žerotína (okres Holomóc ). Vtipy vyprávěl nejčastěji o Hanácích (vyhlášených to lakomcích; jsou to takoví Škotové) a samozřejmě hanácky. Zeptat se ho na to ale již nemohu.

Kdybych slyšel "kósla jsem se do škraně", asi bych se zarazil, protože do skráně se kouše dost blbě, ale nakonec bych usoudil, že to bude asi trochu jinde než je skráň. Asi bych se ani neptal.

*Za škraňó mňél každé kluk o hoděch rumové špalek.* (tj. v prostoru mezi horní čelistí a lící - aby mu déle vydržel)

Mmch, sloveso _žíci_ je spisovné (poněkud obsoletní), ale (nejen) Moraváci (spis. Moravané) ho neumějí správně časovat. Časuje se podobně jako moci (viz Theoretische-practische Anleitung zur Erlernung der čechisch-slawischen Sprache, Wien 1846 ).

žíci (< žéci, *žegti) - žhu, žžeš, žže, žžeme, žžete, žhou, imper. žzi, ..., příč. min. žehl, žhla, žhlo, ..., příč. trp. žžen, ...; přech. žeh, žehši;

Rusové to na rozdíl od nás umějí (málo platné, je to velký národ): жечь - жгу, жжёшь, ..., жгут; жёг, жгла; жги; жёгши;

Správně tedy říkáme rozžzi (ve II. třídě: žhnouti - rozžhni):

Pojď, bejbi, a rozžzi ve mně oheň  (come on baby, light my fire).

Jo a ta Pražačka (Pražanka) byla nejspíš medička a slovo škraň dešifrovala jako cranium (slovo nepochybně etymologicky příbuzné), proto se začala drbat na lebce/craniu/škrani.


----------



## Mori.cze

(myslím, že potřebuju slyšet, jak se pokoušíte vyslovit rozžzi


a "žíci" znám ve významu sekat srpem, kosou, ale to se dozajista časuje jinak)


----------



## bibax

rozžzi není těžké, jsou daleko těžší slova, např. pestřce (gen. od pestřec), EM by jistě mohl vyprávět ;

_... a "žíci" znám ve významu sekat srpem, kosou, ..._
To ale není žíci, nýbrž žíti (novotvar žnouti, neplést se žhnouti; ani se žíti/žiji, stč. živu).

žíti ~ sekat, to je přece jasné: žnu, žneš, ...; žni; žal, žala (trávu u panského suchopáru), ...; (na)žav(ši) - (dívka podvodná, nažavši trávu × rozžehši v Janečkovi oheň, dala mu košem);


----------



## ilocas2

neznám tohle hnusný slovo


----------

